# Nintengirls



## ambitous21 (May 9, 2007)

Enjoy


----------



## gimlianon (May 9, 2007)

Ahahahaha, funny stuff.


----------



## lagman (May 9, 2007)

I can see the future: This thread is gonna be moved.


----------



## Orc (May 9, 2007)

I'd rather have Nintencats. Cats are fucking awesome.


----------



## fischju_original (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ May 8 2007 said:


> I'd rather have Nintencats. Cats are fucking awesome.




I don't see that game being fun.....at all....

Do I need to elaborate?

Fine. 

Kitty, come here!!
...
...
...


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ May 9 2007 said:


> I'd rather have Nintencats. Cats are fucking awesome.




Ermmm?


----------



## lagman (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ May 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have Nintencats. Cats are fucking awesome.
> ...



Cats ARE fucking awesome.

Don't you guys know this little thing called Testing Area? A cat sanctuary


----------



## Orc (May 9, 2007)

I don't think I need to explain myself. Just google some cat picture.
It's as awesome as that, except it moves and you can poke it.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ May 9 2007 said:


> Just google some cat picture.



http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=tom...le+Search&meta=


----------



## skullstatue (May 9, 2007)

I think you should know:


----------



## Samutz (May 9, 2007)

Where's my Nintenrock?


----------



## Tripp (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(iamwhoiam @ May 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Orc @ May 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Just google some cat picture.
> ...



http://www.shorty.com/bonsaikitten/index.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bonsai_Kitten


----------



## corbs132 (May 9, 2007)

Whoever makes this = instant homebrew god


----------



## fischju_original (May 9, 2007)

This is VERY old, and there it Tickle Girl ds


----------



## Evilkoko (May 9, 2007)

lol I wouldn't be caught dead with this game!


----------



## mthrnite (May 9, 2007)

I will pick this up and move it to where it can be appreciated with more fullness.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 9, 2007)

Fuck, it's been cattified. again.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bah, all a bunch of pussies.
















.... did you see what I did there  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 ...oh god, it hurts.


----------



## Cyan (May 9, 2007)

speaking of nintengirls, Montreal Ubisoft designer once imagined a new concept for the DS : Lapis
An edutainment for girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Homepage
interview
IGN review


----------



## Migugu (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Cyan @ May 9 2007 said:


> speaking of nintengirls, Montreal Ubisoft designer once imagined a new concept for the DS : Lapis
> An edutainment for girls
> 
> 
> ...




Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who designes such a games on a console who's more created for kids & stuff


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 9, 2007)

Paedophiles


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 9, 2007)

How about this:

http://www.dsfanboy.com/2007/05/05/naughti...he-nintendo-ds/


----------



## Shelleeson (May 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Cyan @ May 9 2007 said:


> speaking of nintengirls, Montreal Ubisoft designer once imagined a new concept for the DS : Lapis
> An edutainment for girls
> 
> 
> ...


lol i think the secrets out


----------



## Callumwatkin1 (May 9, 2007)

They should defently bring that game out!


----------



## Sil3n7 (May 9, 2007)

That box art is ...Tempting >.>


----------



## Mewgia (May 9, 2007)

If anyone makes this well (maybe use the 3d model thing from AplituDS or something to make it look better >_>) and makes it so that you can actually undress and...play...with them, the developer gets at least $5 from me. Seriously.


----------



## Heran Bago (May 9, 2007)

^^^ Sorry to break it to you but an honest attempt wouldn't even look that good.



QUOTE(Migugu @ May 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Cyan @ May 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of nintengirls, Montreal Ubisoft designer once imagined a new concept for the DS : Lapis
> ...



Yes because only kids play video games.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It was an Ubisoft retreat type thing, not designed for shelves. You don't honestly think anyone would consider publishing a game for girls to feel good about sex, do you?


----------



## fischju_original (May 9, 2007)

The Japanese would


----------



## Mewgia (May 9, 2007)

@Heran Bango: well of course an honest Homebrew attempt wouldn't look that good. You need official dev kits and such for that kind of graphics...for now. With Wolveslayer's 3D engine and AplituDS's 3d model stuffz, looks like the DS Homebrew scene's graphics are getting more sophisticated.

@fischju: I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## fischju_original (May 9, 2007)

By the time the homebrew scene is that advanced, the DS 2 will be out


----------



## Mewgia (May 10, 2007)

Most likely. But there's was (is?) still a bit of GBA homebrew going when the DS homebrew scene started getting more active. So the same could happen with the DS...


----------

